# been working too hard



## pompeyams (Jun 4, 2001)

Hi all haven,t been on for a while lots on at work thinking of coming to the U S next march on Holiday with the wife and kids any suggestions where to go ( dont say disney please ) awaiting your thoughts love pompeyams


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I recommend that you visit Bishop, California, where very dramatic views await you and your family. It's located at the foot of the High Sierra Nevada mountains, just a few hours south of Reno, Nevada. You'll see the California Alpine desert setting next to mountains 13-14 thousand feet in elevation. The scenery is very breathtaking. Visit Schat's Bakery in Bishop - a very tasty treat for the hungry palette.

Then, for some spiritual (not necessarily religious) refreshment, visit Hot Creek for a mineral bath, located about an hour's drive north of Bishop, in the Mammoth area. Have fun!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Dear Pompeyams,

I don't want to appear simplistic but the US is as big as Europe alltogether. Do you have any idea as to where you want to be?

On the East coast in March, it's still quite cool and in some places, the ground will be covered with snow. On the West coast, it's much warmer, all year-round.

How old are the kids? Do they travel well? How long is your vacation?

These are considerations that should be factored in.

And I've been good; I haven't mentioned Disney...


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear PompeyAMS:

How much time are you going to spend in the US?

Is renting a car something with which you feel comfortable?

What are your primary interests in travelling? (Nature, Cultures, Museums, City tours, Night Life, Snorling, .... ) Give us some hints so that we can assist you better.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I was about to vote for Wyoming...Yellowstone, Hot Springs, Tetons, Devil's Tower, the "Heads" and so forth... but March is not a really good time for Wyoming. Still snowing and potentially blizzarding then. Unless you want to ski. Late May, early June are great around here.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

March in southern Louisiana....New Orleans, good food, plenty of cool shtuff for kids and absolutely a great place for adults.
The plantations on River Road are exceptional and pretty entertaining....
Neat Farmers Markets down there too.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I second shroomgirl's vote for The Crescent City. When the rest of the country can strill be a little chilly in March, it should be perfect in . N.O.LA. Lots to do and plenty to eat 

[ August 21, 2001: Message edited by: KyleW ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Wow KyleW! You sure you're not a travel agent??

Pompeyams: If you drive, don't forget, it's on the *other* side...


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Pompeyams, don't overlook the middle of the country. It'll be as cold and rainy as New York then, so why not visit Chicago, St. Louis, Milwaukee? Lots to do here, too little space to mention it all. For instance, the Art Institute of Chicago has a superb collection of Impressionist art, as does Milwaukee (yes, Milwaukee). Bon voyage!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Mezzaluna, IMHO the midwest is understated. While in Kansas City for only 18 hours, I ate at the GOLDEN OX. It's a steakhouse that served the most delicious, melt-in-your-mouth steak that I ever had, bar none including my friend's homegrown variety.

When I want a steak, it will, indeed, be the GOLDEN OX forever.


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear PompeyAMS:

While you are working, let us schedule your trip.

My recommendation:

Fly to San Francisco, California. 

Rent a car and drive Hwy 1 South through Half Moon Bay, Santa Cruz, to the Monterey Peninsula. 

Continue South on Hwy 1 through Montery, Pacific Grove, Carmel, Big Sur, Hearst Castle, Cambria, San Luis Obispo to Santa Barbara. 

Continue South on 101 changing to Hwy 1 in your first opportunity, through Zuma Beach, Malibu, santa Monica, Venice, stay in West Los Angeles. Return your car at the LAX Airport.

Take a short flight to Albuquerque, New Mexico. Rent a car and drive north to Santa Fe and Taos Do not forget to take the long route and visit the villages around Santa Fe and between Santa Fe and Taos. 

Return the car at the Albuquerque Airport and fly back to England having seen some of the most beautiful places on Earth.

This would have been my trip of choice.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Papa, your itinerary sounds good, but I would continue south to San Diego then cut across to Tuscon. While down there anyway may as well see the Painted Desert and such. Then go through Las Cruces, hop over to White Sands then back on up to Albequerque. Back to you...

_BTW,_ Thank you, kokopuffs. I grew up in Kansas City and I think it is a pretty nice place. It has some nice cultural attractions also such as the Nelson-Atkins Museum of Modern Art. Home of the worlds best BBQ, of course. 

[ August 21, 2001: Message edited by: nancya ]


----------



## pompeyams (Jun 4, 2001)

I cant thank you all enough for all your travel hints and suggestions . I should of mentioned how long i,ve got and the age of the kids . I will be closing the restaurant for two weeks it will be the first to weeks in march so call me shallow but I would love to go somewhere that will be comfortably warm to get over the miserable drizzly rain and chill of the british weather oh the kids Holly,s 8 and jack,s 6 they both travel well and eat real food so somewhere where I could sample some of your native cuisine would be good driving is not a problem sorry to sound thick but not really knowing the states the napa valley or new orleans sound good am I looking in the right direction oh I better find somewhere where the kids will enjoy oh also what are the restaurants like with kids out there some better quality ones in England dont seem towant to entertain them which ennoys me as they are tomorrows customer thanks again for all your suggestions love pompeyams


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

New Orleans, Aquarium and Zoo of phenominal quality with a zoo cruise on a river boat linking them. Food is wonderful, loads of seafood should be crawfish about then. The plantations are trully beautiful and the drive is super. There is also a children's museum that is hands on and great! As well as a children's theatre that is a hoot. The humor is like Sesame Street, witty enough for adults not to drool with boredom. 2 weeks is a long time for New Orleans....cheaper than Napa I dare say.
California you got a wider range of sites...but it could be way more exspensive.
If you could break it into New Orleans for 4-5 days then Cal you'd have a super iternary.
NO has an International Airport. Check and see when Mardi Gras is, if it is during that time that would make your choice pretty easy.


----------



## pompeyams (Jun 4, 2001)

thanks shroom that sound wonderful

shall look into it


----------



## pompeyams (Jun 4, 2001)

thanks shroom that sound wonderful

shall look into it


----------

